# Looking for Mr Right!



## joycedanner (Dec 11, 2005)

I am looking for a male unneutered Ruddy Abby to breed one time with my one year old Abby before I get her fixed. I am near Issaquah WA.
Thanks, Joyce.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Are you registered with a breed club or anything? You should be able to get hold of a registered stud via breed club or society?

Just wondering your reasons for waniting to breed before speying? Your girl isn't really old enough to mate yet.


----------

